# Two new products from Asmodus coming up



## PartyDave (10/6/20)

Just spoke to Asmodus marketing manager and they are getting ready to launch two new products.
Unfortunately one is another POD mod, but then there's a revised version of the Anani, now with Airflow Control. 

I am very much looking forward to the new Anani as I believe the original was fantastic!

I did a short write up here

https://wordpress.com/block-editor/post/gadgetvape.wordpress.com/138

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (10/6/20)

I like them both.The pod system looks different but,cool especially the Stanwood paneled version
And the Anani just simply looks good.


----------



## PartyDave (10/6/20)

It does look a hell of a lot beter than the original Anugly

Reactions: Like 1


----------

